# Latest Arrival



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, just received this little baby. I am suitably impressed. A nice watch, really well built. Shame it's only going to be used for desk duty



























Cheers

Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh... The merits of simplicity.

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to agree with Ron, does look good on the bund


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

it looks real good

i bought a original bund 19mm perfect size no gaps [with nato nos] couple of weeks ago like you i put my g10 on it

looks classy and is light and comfortable ended up wearing it all the time now

then i bought a black bund for my seiko chronograph now that still glows well if i leave it on the windowsill

but the g10 [its a 1995 model] seems to have lost everything is this normal any cure?

cant post pics but looks like yours anyway


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Great watches, probably my favourite.

That's a very nice one, enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

VERY NICE







I NEED TO GET ONEMMM


----------

